# My little "Pig Pen" girl



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is Asia. As much as I try, I cannot not make her look as adorable as she should be. I've finally got her tear stains cleared up pretty much, but the ends of her hair are always dirty! Her hair always looks like she just woke up and is messy. Even after I brush her. This is actually a pretty good picture of her....I usually just delete most of them. It's a bit discouraging because Ava always looks good - never even needs brushing!! Is there some secret product that I don't know about? Oh, and now I'm growing her top knot back in and at this point it sticks straight up in the air (silly looking!!)

I am gearing up to making a vet appointment for her to make sure she is ok. Because she also pees anywhere she pleases (for 2 years!), eats very well but is too skinny and boney and she has been doing way too much reverse sneezing. The only reason I haven't made the appointment already is because I'm getting ready to take Ava in for a dental and I know that'll put me be back a little....but something in the back of my mind is thinking maybe something is wrong. Ok, I talked myself into it, I'm calling the vet today.

Thanks for your help. :thumbsup::blush:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope Asia is well? Maybe she's just a little tomboy at heart and doesn't care how she looks. I would want to do a bile acid test since she is so skinny. Does she ever throw up?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

LOL, Pat I definitely agree that checking in with vet is a good idea! :w00t:

Asia looks adorable in the picture :wub: Like sherry suggested maybe she is just a tomboy at heart and likes to stay just tad rough around the edges! B)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"You are welcome" -- now make the call!

It looks like an allergy?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> I hope Asia is well? Maybe she's just a little tomboy at heart and doesn't care how she looks. I would want to do a bile acid test since she is so skinny. Does she ever throw up?


She was throwing up when I had switched to raw food for a few months, but now we're back on our regular food. And she hasn't thrown up since.



Aviannah's Mom said:


> LOL, Pat I definitely agree that checking in with vet is a good idea! :w00t:
> 
> Asia looks adorable in the picture :wub: Like sherry suggested maybe she is just a tomboy at heart and likes to stay just tad rough around the edges! B)


She always looks so darn messy!!! Her hair grows like a weed! And one week after a grooming she's back to straggly looking.



edelweiss said:


> "You are welcome" -- now make the call!
> 
> It looks like an allergy?


oops, Was so darn busy at work today, I'll call tomorrow....:blush:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So if she was throwing up on raw food I would almost bet the protein was so high she couldn't digest it. She probably has MVD! it is not fatal at all. Both of my kids have it. You must do a BAT. Does her peep smell very strong? Just do the blood work and the test.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> So if she was throwing up on raw food I would almost bet the protein was so high she couldn't digest it. She probably has MVD! it is not fatal at all. Both of my kids have it. You must do a BAT. Does her peep smell very strong? Just do the blood work and the test.


Yes, I think the raw was too strong for her. I know many dogs with MVD, so if that's it, it's not the end of the world. I don't think her pee pee smells too strong...gee, I get to smell it many times a day...as she goes where ever she wants to!!! :w00t::angry: maybe I'm just used to it...:blink::w00t: But she does her poopies on the paper or outside. :thumbsup:

and I agree a Bile Acid Test is in order. Thanks for your suggestions :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat, if you think she is wasting, eats and still appears hungry, not holding weight, throws up on raw food, or diarrhea, I would check for SIBO, an overgrowth of bacteria in the gut, a b12 deficiency, PLE or EPI which is a condition where they don't absorb the nutrients in the food, so they waste. B12, PLE, EPI can be fatal if not addressed.
Both Suki and Lacie have PLE and SIBO. Lacie has EPI as well. They go hand and hand with each other and is considered a GI disorder.
If you go to Texas A&M and put in a search, you can read up on it. Much more common than we realize in our breed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She took her silly top knots out!! This is from today!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Pat, if you think she is wasting, eats and still appears hungry, not holding weight, throws up on raw food, or diarrhea, I would check for SIBO, an overgrowth of bacteria in the gut, a b12 deficiency, PLE or EPI which is a condition where they don't absorb the nutrients in the food, so they waste. B12, PLE, EPI can be fatal if not addressed.
> Both Suki and Lacie have PLE and SIBO. Lacie has EPI as well. They go hand and hand with each other and is considered a GI disorder.
> If you go to Texas A&M and put in a search, you can read up on it. Much more common than we realize in our breed.


Well! I'll have to write that one down! Funny though, before I had switched to raw, she had put on weight! She had even outgrown her Susan Lanci harness. Then that raw food ruined everything!!!! Darn me for watching those videos on Facebook!!!! They're back on Dr. Harveys now, I just hope I didn't ruin anything. 
Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope she is OK, but she is cute. I was thinking a gastro issue too.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Well! I'll have to write that one down! Funny though, before I had switched to raw, she had put on weight! She had even outgrown her Susan Lanci harness. Then that raw food ruined everything!!!! Darn me for watching those videos on Facebook!!!! They're back on Dr. Harveys now, I just hope I didn't ruin anything.
> Thanks for your suggestions!


Pat, any of these issues can happen over night. Suki was a picture of health until she turned 2. It started with tearing nonstop and then the occasional vomiting. She was raw fed then. 
Then out of nowhere, she dropped weight and within 2 weeks, the vomiting started. She ended up in the hospital for a week, went from 4 lbs to 1.9 because her b12/folate were so low. She was wasting away.
The GI panel is one test from Texas A&M. It will rule out any GI issues. It's the easiest, cheapest way to go, rather than doing a CBC, ect. that won't pick up on GI issues. Most vets order so many different test, costing us soo much more money, and never have a firm dx. It's a waste of time and money, imo.
I spent over 15 thousand trying to figure Lacie out. Because of her and knowing GI symptoms, I was able to pinpoint with Suki, who was dx for around $500 with the GI panel with the IMS. Having the BAT test won't hurt because a lot of GI issues point towards Liver/kidney issues, so easier to rule out different disorders by having one done.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my Pat, seriously she doesn't look well, I hate to say that, hopefully the vet can get to the bottom of this. Asia is just precious, I remember seeing pictures of her on Ava's Facebook page, so to see this picture is a little shocking. I love her big eyes, and her ducky fluff.lol
When Matilda was young she' had that ducky fluff.
I will keep her in my prayers 

I have Maddie on Stella and Chewy patties I am going to keep a close eye on her. 

Hugs to you my dear friend :wub:

Keep us updated


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, so there are vets that I am comfortable with and some that I am not....so out of all the vets that I like...I got an appointment on June 15th...a week from this Friday. That is the day Ava gets her dental there, so I will be doing double duty that day....taking Asia...and picking up Ava.

They won't just schedule a BAT without seeing a doctor first, so we will play the game....

Look at Asia in my siggy picture....she looks so much better!!!!! Why didn't I notice this before???


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

The A Team said:


> Ok, so there are vets that I am comfortable with and some that I am not....so out of all the vets that I like...I got an appointment on June 15th...a week from this Friday. That is the day Ava gets her dental there, so I will be doing double duty that day....taking Asia...and picking up Ava.
> 
> They won't just schedule a BAT without seeing a doctor first, so we will play the game....
> 
> Look at Asia in my siggy picture....she looks so much better!!!!! Why didn't I notice this before???


I am glad you got her in with a vet you are comfortable with, I understand that need. Sorry they are making you wait for the BAT though. I am sure Ava is helping you take good care of Asia. :wub: I think when we see them everyday we do not notice the subtle daily changes. But when you look at pictures taken months apart side by side it stands out like sore thumb!  I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers for Ava a good dental and to find out what is going on with Asia so you can treat her.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't understand why they are making you wait for a BAT! If it's early in the day I would take Asia in fasting so they could do it when you see the vet? Listen, Riley was pretty sick before I could figure out to take him in. I thought was just being cranky. He was not underweight, but would throw up sometimes. And his urine had a strong ammonia smell.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, good for you for taking her in---I do see a problem---maybe only allergies but definitely something that needs attention. You will do right by your babies, no matter the hassle or the costs. I am sending you all the love in the world & big prayers for Ava & Asia!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat your such a good mommy, she will be ok, I understand about vets and the cost involved. I love you :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, it seems Asia's bloodwork came back absolutely normal.

Nothing is out of whack in the least. That's good.


While I was talking with the vet about all the things that were happening, she had an answer for each one! Like her hair and weight for example. The girl needs to get spayed.....an unspayed body uses up more calories...I should feed her even more than I have been (piggy). Also she says Asia is thin, and could stand to gain a little bit, but that she is not under weight. And as for her stringy hair...she probably "blew" her coat because she's in heat. (duh...makes sense)

And as for her reverse sneezing and choke-coughing...the pollen is very high, I should try a 1/4 tab of a children's Benadryl to see if it is allergies.

So, little Miss Asia will be getting spayed in the next few months.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

The A Team said:


> So, it seems Asia's bloodwork came back absolutely normal.
> 
> Nothing is out of whack in the least. That's good.
> 
> ...


Let's hope the vet is correct! :thumbsup: Those seem fairly easily remedied! I am so glad there is nothing serious going on with her. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, JFYI there is also an eye drop that I use w/Lisi called "Alway" by Bausch & Lomb that helps as an antihistamine & relieves eye itching too! I even use it on K once in a while. It is a bit pricy but well worth the cost.
Let us know when the spay date is & we will be there for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

she's at the end of her heat right now....I had forgotten I hadn't gotten her spayed before...:blink::blink: So it will be at least a month or so now...


----------

